# where to get nexium



## THE-BEAST (Nov 5, 2013)

hey guys my mother takes nexium and its so dam expensive.  does anyone know where I could get some nexium relatively cheap.  its 40mg nexium.  im just tring to help her out she doesn't have much money at all.  thanks for you advice.  pm me if its not something you can write on the board.


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

Esomeprazole magnesium is the generic name for the drug.. my father has idiopathic pancreatitis(diet) and was prescribed nexium. Nexium works better but the 1st generation and now generic omeprazole/ranitidine serve the same function but require more frequency. For example in a hospital pantoprazole and similar ppi are used instead for cost effectiveness..
Tried and true so much cheaper. Id like to meet someone who could home brew nexium I'd hug them.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jul 18, 2014)

thank you bro ill look into it.  anyother advice you have let me know. ty


----------

